# Preamplificador guitarra



## Manonline (Abr 22, 2007)

Hola gente!! Tengo qe armar un amplificador MUY chico para guitarra y queria saber si para conectarlo a la etapa de potencia es indispensable ponerle un pre para sus microfonos...

De ser asi queria saber si alguno de ustedes tiene algun circuito de algun pre y una etapa de potencia que se puedan alimentar con una bateria de 9v...

Es para hacer un amplificador chiqito adentro de una lata de cerveza o algo asi...

Si les gusta la idea podemos conversar un poco mas y pensar de ponerle mas boludeces como distorsion y cosas asi... jejeje


Desde ya muchas gracias =)

Mano.


----------



## Conguito (Abr 23, 2007)

Mira a ver si te vale éste:







o éste:






Son de la web www.runoffgroove.com y tienen muchos circuitos para guitarra.
Yo he montado el segundo y suena bastante bien y apenas gasta pila, me dura bastantes horas.
Salu2.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 24, 2007)

MUCHAS GRACIAS!! Parece copado... cuando lo arme comento resultados..


graciass!!

Mano.


----------



## Conguito (Abr 24, 2007)

Se me olvidaba, el segundo tiene un pote de volumen y otro de distorsión  otra cosa que me sorprendió muchísimo es que el bichito es capaz de mover perfectamente una pantalla de 4x12"  
Salu2.


----------



## Manonline (Abr 24, 2007)

aaah buenisimo eso de la distorsion!! el pote regula la ganancia es? y a qe te referis con pantalla?

Gracias de nuevo! =)

EDIT: Algo curioso que vi es que en el circuito impreso que ofrece la pagina, los potes de ganancia los reemplaza por un capacitor de 10uF... voy a experimentar de poner un capacitor o un pote... Tambien el pote de volumen lo reemplaza por un puente... osea que esta a maximo volumen...


----------



## Conguito (Abr 25, 2007)

Pantalla le llamamos aquí a un gabinete de altavoces, en este caso te hablaba de un gabinete de 4 altavoces de 12" y el bichito este los mueve......
Salu2.


----------



## Thomy (Abr 26, 2007)

Q es el simbolo que, digamos, esta en VIOLETA?


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 28, 2007)

ey conquito!, el segundo amplificador que mandas da buena respuesta? y masomenos cuasnto dura la pila sonando todavia de manera aceptable?. agradecere tu respuesta,SALUDOS


----------



## Manonline (Abr 29, 2007)

El componente ese es un transistor sino me equivoco JFET


----------



## Manonline (Abr 29, 2007)

Busque en internet y es un transistor JFET canal N* (con el asterisco)


----------



## irish024 (May 3, 2007)

Hola a todos .. 
Me intereso mucho el pequeno amplificador para la guitarra .. pero tengo varias preguntas .. 
1. como es el nombre para los conectores de la guitarra?? y como se conecta este al circuito ??
2. los potenciometros son de algun tipo en especial?? podrian especificarme cual?? Veo qe son dos??

Los que ya lo han montado .. cuanta duracion tiene la bateria?? y funciona bien con una bateria recargable ??

Muchas gracias .. espero sus respuestas ..


----------



## Manonline (May 6, 2007)

Hola irish

1. Los conectores hembras para guitarra se llaman jack (hembra) que pueden ser mono o stereo
2. los potenciometros son potenciometros normales... si son para control de volumen seguro son logaritmicos... ya que la respuesta de estos es la mas adecuada para el oido humano

la bateria no tengo idea pero si lees dijeron qe dura varias horas...

si entras a la pagina vas a encontrar el circuito impreso y otras cosas sobre estos amplificador miniatura.


----------



## Conguito (May 18, 2007)

Los conectores Jack hembra del mismo tamaño que los que usa el cable de guitarra (6,5mm)
Te recomiendo que uses potenciómetros logarítmicos para tener una respuesta acorde al oído, sí son dos, uno para volumen y otro para regular la distorsión.
La batería le dura mucho (unas 9-10 horas tocando) y sí, se puede usar una batería de 9V recargable.
Salu2.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 23, 2009)

hola todos con que otro trans se puede remplazar el mpf102?
ya lo armaron?

suban fotos...


----------



## marvel (Feb 1, 2009)

En www.tonepad.com hay un monton de preamplificador, distorsiones, efectos... y de lo mas simple que se puede encontrar...

Tambien fijate en la pagina www.pisotones.com

Yo arme un clon del MXR Microamp, y dentro de todo funciona bien.  Es re compacto, una plaqueta de 2x2cm si mal no recuerdo... Tambien arme el MXR Dist+ pero solo en protoboard, y es una buena distorsion, considerando lo simple que es.

Te dejo el pdf que tiene la pcb lista, el lado de componentes, y el circuito para el MXR Microamp y el MXR Distortion+ (son casi iguales, solo difieren en que el Dist+ tiene los diodos de recorte)

Si vas a armar el Dist+ te sugiero que pruebes con clipping simetrico, asimetrico, y con distintos diodos, y hasta incluso con leds. En la pagina de pisotones hay un articulo completo sobre estos dos pedales, y menciona las diferencias al usar distintos diodos, como te acabo de mencionar..


Espero que te sirva! Cualquier cosa me escribis..


EDIT: Me olvide de agregar el pdf! aca va..


----------



## gatomambo (Feb 1, 2009)

*MasterOfPupets*: ¿podés conseguir MPF102? son un excelente reemplazo para los J201  A veces los BF245 también caminan, pero antes prefiero los MPF102, o sinó los SK117.


----------



## pablofer (Nov 2, 2009)

hola amigos tengo una duda con los circuitos para guitarra , quiero saber que tipo de microfono se usa en esos circuitos , manden un fotito o algo para que pueda ver, quiero armar uno de esos circuitos ya que se ven accesibles y no muy complicados gracias de antemano


----------



## lordfrac (Abr 7, 2010)

hola, estaba viendo el circuito que pusieron con el 386, creo que se llama ruby o algo así. para guitarra esta joya pero yo lo quiero para un violín eléctrico, sin distorsión ya que tiene que ser con la mayor fidelidad posible, algún circuito de 1w alimentado con batería de 9v que tenga buena calidad?


----------



## raulograziosi (Jun 22, 2011)

hola gente hace rato que nadie comenta este tema pero por las dudas me meto, me gusto el circuito del LM386 y buscando encontre estos y me gusto el del 386 alguien lo armo por una de esas casualidades?? me parece una buena opcion por su simplicidad http://www.faxter.es/Proyectos/Pr04Miniamplificadoresport%C3%A1tilesMiniGP/tabid/99/Default.aspx

saludos!!


----------



## nosekien (Jun 23, 2011)

Tengo varias dudas con el segundo circuito...por un lado que son las flechas en negrilla? y las resistencias 1m5 quiere decia 1 megaohmio y el 5¿ 5% variable? ¿las tierras equivalen a un polo negativo?


----------



## raulograziosi (Jun 23, 2011)

nosekien dijo:


> Tengo varias dudas con el segundo circuito...por un lado que son las flechas en negrilla? y las resistencias 1m5 quiere decia 1 megaohmio y el 5¿ 5% variable? ¿las tierras equivalen a un polo negativo?



lo que vos llamas flechas son potenciometros y la "flecha" es el pin del medio que varia su resistencia, la resistencia 1M5 es de 1,5 mega ohmios como tambien podes encontrar de 1k2 que es 1,2 kilo ohmios, y si, en este caso las tierras son el polo negativo.


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 12, 2011)

aqui dejo a su consideracion estos esquemas, saludos


----------



## sneider (Sep 20, 2011)

amigos, este pequeño ruby es realmente poderoso, animense a armarlo, y los stompox de tonepd eh armado varios incluso el noise ver 1., son muy buenos, mi pedalboard de vainita tiene tres originales, de resto son puros clones sacados de tonepad, pisotones y runoffgrove. a por cierto, hay una variante muy pocket size... el smokey amp y el mintyamp, tambien basados en el 386, suenan muy duro y tambien mueven pantallas grandes, yo tengo una 2x12 y suenan brutales... ey solo trabajan en 8ohm


----------



## raulograziosi (Sep 21, 2011)

Gente para el que buscaba un amplificador de 1 watt, arme el MKII de la pagina Runoffgrove que es un amplificador para guitarra con 2 LM386 en puente, tiene un sonido hermoso y una fuerza que da miedo, pero al diseño de la pagina lo modifique y le puse ganancia variable con un potencimetro doble, segun "mis estudios" tiene una potencia normal de 1 watt pero con la ganancia al mango y apurandolo llega a picos de 2 watts siempre haciendolo trabajar con un transformador de 12v

Ojo con los voltajes porque la serie 1, 2 y 3 trabajan con 12 volts maximo, la serie 4 llega a 18 volts


----------



## chacarock (Sep 21, 2011)

si la verdad que el ruby me sorprendio bastante, para tocar en la habitacion es mas que suficiente


----------



## richardpp (Nov 13, 2011)

Disculpen estoy animado a amarme este preamplificador para guitarra con el LM386, tengo una duda en la entrada para la guitarra que tupo de micrfono? cualquiera parlantes es algo asi como uniersal?, espero me puedan responder, grax anticipadas.


----------



## gabo22 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mira te dejo este pre q es para captadores magnéticos de baja impedancia, funciona bien, lo malo es que atenúa un poco la señal, creo que es por lo que trabaja con baja impedancia. Es de la revista saber electrónica. Se me olvidaba lo tenia en una lata de atun jejej  

sensibilidad de entrada 5 a 10mV
señal de salida 500mV
imp. de entrada inferior a 10Ω


----------



## jmth (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola, hace ya unos días que tengo un pequeño ampli montado con el 386, y quisiera modificarlo para utilizarlo como ampli portatil de guitarra. El problema es que la distorsión que he visto en vídeos a mí se me queda corta y me preguntaba si poniendo un par de "clipping diodes" (diodos en paralelo pero inversos), junto a un switch conseguiría otro tipo de distorsión, como se hace en la mayoría de pedales. Saludos.


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 23, 2013)

jmth dijo:


> Hola, hace ya unos días que tengo un pequeño ampli montado con el 386, y quisiera modificarlo para utilizarlo como ampli portatil de guitarra. El problema es que la distorsión que he visto en vídeos a mí se me queda corta y me preguntaba si poniendo un par de "clipping diodes" (diodos en paralelo pero inversos), junto a un switch conseguiría otro tipo de distorsión, como se hace en la mayoría de pedales. Saludos.



Nunca entenderè el éxito del LM386, pienso que es un chip mediocre (mucho mejor el TDA2822) , pero si ya lo tienes y quieres usarlo para guitarra ofrece algunas posibilidades para conseguir un efecto fuzz / overdrive, jugar con el condensador de ganancia, diodos en antiparalelo a la salida, realimentación, amplificar la entrada, amplificar la salida, 2 386 en serie... La cuestión es que vayas probando hasta que des con una distorsión que te guste, y si realmente es buena, no se te olvide pasarte por aquí con el esquema


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 24, 2013)

adjunto este esquema con el lm386


----------

